# Expats near Sak Lek



## warrantyclaim (Jun 1, 2012)

hi all,

I live with my girlfriend, Thip, during Apr-Aug and Nov-Feb in a rural area just north of Sak Lek - which is 50k south of Phitsanulok and 27k east of Phichit.

Looking to meet up with expats / foreigners that speak English on a regular (weekly or fortnightly or monthly) basis.

Also looking for people that play golf, ride motorbikes, play cards or chess in my general locale.

Ian


----------



## Colin_uk (Mar 25, 2015)

*Phitsanulok Expats*

Hi Ian,
If you are still here near Phitsanulok, then the English speaking Phitsanulok ex pats meet twice a week, firstly Wednesday lunchtime at the Topland Hotel restaurant on the 1st floor from 11:30am, secondly on a Friday night at Katz Bar which is located in the street behind the "Old" downtown bus station from 7pm (The Casa Hotel nearby is just a few minutes walk and costs circa 500 baht per night. Wives/Partners welcome at both venues.

On a personal note I also live between Wang Tong and Sak Lek, play golf and enjoy meeting up for a few beers with our ladies.

I am here normally between Nov - Apr plus a month between June and July.

I cannot give e-mail address yet as I need 5 posts, so try and make Topland this Wednesday lunchtime.



Regards Colin


----------

